# Computer and interface for Alltrax controller



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an Alltrax AXE controller which supports programming through a 9-pin COM port. You can also view amps, volts, and other info about the controller by having it plugged into a computer WHILE using it, or log the data for later viewing.

I would like to consider having a computer in the car, that would let me use this information while driving.

Does anyone have suggestions for an energy efficient/simple/inexpensive computer and display that would fit the bill?

The specs on the Alltrax software is HERE

Thanks!

-Ben


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

a micro ATX celeron board wouldn't run too much energy, especially running a stripped down linux distro with good power management. The most power drain you would get is from whatever display you install, probably a 6 or 7 in non-touchscreen would fit the bill. 

I considered building a carputer for my ICE car, but decided against it, but just for the purpose of displaying controller information it wouldn't be too bad. Possibly if you install a separate accessory battery, with a charging interface for when you charge your traction pack. or use a small form factor laptop with a built in battery and a 12V charging system to charge the computer. 

- lamesauce, i just read the specs on the controller program, it only runs on windows, but a small laptop with an external display that is set up to boot and run only one program would probably work...

also you will need to supply 15-20v DC to the logic board to power the interface circuit, so you would be looking at a second accessory battery that you can charge separately, powering the computer, and powering the controller for the control.


----------



## celsomenaia (Jul 26, 2007)

hello

I was tinking to do the same for my car, and came across these in ebay
Fujitsu Stylistic 3500 Portable Tablet PC 
I´ts a tablet PC, 10,4 inches touch screen , and it was a serial port

best regards


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

I have an Alltrax, too, but there's no room for a computer on my gokart. 

In your situation, I'd go with a "retired" laptop. The Alltrax program doesn't need a lot of CPU, and laptops generally don't need a lot of power.

-Mark


----------



## dbrown134 (Feb 7, 2008)

i do not have an alltrax controler but that software runs on xubuntu with wine


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

there's a guy that has something running on a Palm PDA, and another guy that's developing one for an Ipaq that has linux installed.

I don't have one, but we've all got the serial specs for the controller... I think you can get motor side voltage, bat side voltage, amps, temp and throttle input level.


----------



## agonlefay (5 mo ago)

frodus said:


> we've all got the serial specs for the controller... I think you can get motor side voltage, bat side voltage, amps, temp and throttle input level.


Hi Frodus, I'm looking for the alltrax protocol specs, in order to grab data from an Alltrax SR for a raspberry installed on a retroffited tractor
If you can help/share, thank you!
Dominique


----------

